# Need 2nd Dish For Locals, Problem



## Guest (Apr 17, 2002)

Hoipefully someone here can help me figure out what to do.

I want a 2nd dish for my extra locals which are at 148. I would also like to use the 2nd dish for HDTV if I eventually get a HDTV receiver.

My problem is I can't see 148 from the current place my dish 500 is at. I've seen some places where Dish won't let me do a self install on the extra dish and switch (I currently have 4 receivers off of 2 Dish 500's). I figured having the 64 switch would let me take down the 2nd dish I have up for the extra 2 receivers.

If I order this 2nd dish, what is the installer going to do to hook up the 2nd dish when I have no angle for it where my current dish is? I have a better shot at 61.5, but my extra locals are on 148. If they could just drop off the dish and let me play around to find a spot, I'd do it. But I don't want them to come out and charge me extra for the difficulty of putting the dish somewhere else.

Any thoughts on what i should do? I do not want to have to pay extra for anything.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

No matter how difficult the instalation is, under the law you can't be charged to obtain your remaining locals.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

What Bryan said is true. Don't worry about being charged extra. The best thing to do is let Dish come out and install the second Dish. Then, after they leave, do whatever you want with the installation. Just make sure you get a 6X4 switch.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

And you can put your 148 dish somewhere else on your house where it can see 148. It does not need to be located next to your Dish 500.

It's Dish Networks problem so let them take care of it.

Hope we have helped you, hope to see you register and back here at DBStalk.COM again in the future!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They won't charge you. Here's what they'll do. First, they will install a sw64 switch and dual lnbs and run the lines for those. Then they'll try repointing one or both of your current dishes to see 148. If one or the other works, they're done and leave. If not, then they will move one of your dishes to a different location that does have LOS with 148. You won't be charged for any of the work or the materials.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

And if they do say anything about charging you, get their supervisor on the phone while they are there and raise hell... you will get what you need, I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks for the advise everyone! I thought the 2 dishes had to be close to each other because of the switch. But if not, then I won't worry about it.


----------

